# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Dual-Language Books  George Orwell

## DDT

This site has his books for download in Both Russian and English  http://www.orwell.ru/library/index_en

----------


## dkx

http://www.orwell.ru/library/novels/1984/russian/ 
Wow, this is a challenge. Thanks...

----------

